# I think I might squee



## ArtistChibi (Jun 23, 2021)

Look at these two. LOOK! OMG! They are the most adorable pair I have ever met.
Funny story, though. My husband woke up one morning, hearing the two zooming around. He thought they were chasing each other, but he described was just them taking turns to Zoomy around. They both go out into the hall, one races back in, then the other, then the first one races back out, then the other after the first stops. But not actual chasing. Then they go to their little cubby shelf and sleep until I get up to get them breakfast.
Now, this happens while I'm work and can't move my chair.



Is Shen the mattress or is Xiao Wu the blanket? 



I turned an unused storage tub into a hay box. They love it, a lot, but not as a hay box.


----------



## SirLawrence (Jun 24, 2021)

OH MY GOD THOSE TWO!!!! I LOVE THEM SO MUCH!!!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 24, 2021)

SirLawrence said:


> OH MY GOD THOSE TWO!!!! I LOVE THEM SO MUCH!!!


Same!!!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 24, 2021)

ADORABLE is the only word that can describe that!!


----------



## JBun (Jun 24, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Is Shen the mattress or is Xiao Wu the blanket?
> View attachment 55991



This is Xiao Wu saying to Shen 'You are MINE, You are my Squishy'


----------



## Preitler (Jun 24, 2021)

So much about keeping rabbits in pairs


----------



## Sissel (Jun 25, 2021)

This couple is absolutely adorable❤. Thank you for sharing and let me smile all day  !!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 25, 2021)

Sissel said:


> This couple is absolutely adorable❤. Thank you for sharing and let me smile all day  !!


It is my pleasure to make others smile.


----------



## Roo1234 (Jun 25, 2021)

So cute


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2021)

Soooooooooooo cute!


----------

